# Old English



## svalbard (Aug 3, 2015)

http://mentalfloss.com/article/66533/20-brilliant-anglo-saxon-words

An interesting article about the meaning of some words in Anglo-Saxon. I love articles like this as they give an insight into the minds of our ancestors and the world they inhabited.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Aug 3, 2015)

I was amazed to recognise or guess a few!


----------

